# Hilti foam can confusion



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My experience with foam guns using pressurized foam insulation cans:

Foam Insulation Gun manufacturers typically offer a "cleaner" can (pressureized cleaning solution that disolves any foam residue within the gun's operating system) that is supposed to be connected to the insulation gun after any foam is sent through it. 

If you don't properly clean out the gun, it will allow the foam insulation to harden-up in its operational mechanics, and will cause the gun not to function. 

You could try and dismantle the gun and attempt to clean parts and replace other parts, however.....its usually a loss (if not cleaned with the canned-cleaner solution immediately after use).


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

their instruction booklet sucks, i blame the accident on it.

what also sucks is their customer service. i called them and they said the tool is more than likely toast and they wouldn't replace it. they couldn't really argue against my accusations for the suckiness of their manual. which is beyond terrible...

i'm gonna go to their specialty store in my area tomorrow, hoping to salvage it possibly and buy the cleaner as well as 812 cans (neither available at HD).

i will NEVER buy another one of their tools, maybe they are top-notch but not providing detailed instructions is downright arrogant in my book (because it assumes competence). 

american and japanese tools are always far better documented. i also stop buying european cars for the same reason (poor or non-existing maintenance manuals).


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your sorely wrong about hilti, they make the best foam gun available on the market hands down. almost all of their gear is industrial grade and can out perform just about any tool sold at big box stores.


theres no science to loading a can of foam into a spray foam gun. with most hilti tools you have to use cans of foam that are clearly marked compatible with that model gun as they will not warrenty the tool if a cheap substitute was used as it can destroy the tool.. they do this with all their tools, i dont know how many time ive heard guys say their nail gun or powder actuated tool no longer works after using cheap nails or pins... 

the tool didnt mess up you did sorry to break it to you


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

it was not specified anywhere what type of can to use. they should have done a better job documenting. how am i supposed to know if they don't put it in the instructions?

nearly all european products are like this. american manufacturing has a better culture of documentation.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's ok. It's not toast


----------

